
R, the master troll of statistical languages - fanf2
https://www.talyarkoni.org/blog/2012/06/08/r-the-master-troll-of-statistical-languages/comment-page-1/#comments
======
jimmyvalmer
Summary: author shows three ways to extract numeric-only columns from a
dataframe, 1. a naive loop, 2. using apply(), and 3. using idiomatic sapply().
Only methods 1 and 3 work as apply() assumes singly-typed vectors (and
dataframes can have mixed types). Author is frustrated because 1. there are
too many ways to do simple extractions and 2. using apply() is a prime example
of "a little knowledge is a dangerous thing."

Verbosity is an existential threat.

